# Acer 5471g Ethernet interface missing

## petersen

Hi, 

I've installed Gentoo via wireless network because Ethernet is not existent. Device wlp3s0 is listed as Ethernet but it's the wireless interface. Module tg3 is loaded and I can see Ethernet interface via lspci but there's no interface after typing ifconfig. In windows it's working, but no Linux distribution finds the Ethernet device. Any clues? 

Thanks in advance. 

Kind regards, 

Peter

----------

## charles17

Will you please pastebin ( http://pastebin.com/ ) your output of lspci -nnkv and post your output of ls -al /sys/class/net/

----------

## petersen

Ok, but have to wait until evening CEST (currently at work).

----------

## petersen

http://pastebin.com/7xAU6Y5e

```
ls -al /sys/class/net/

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 31. Mai 20:32 .

drwxr-xr-x 70 root root 0 31. Mai 20:26 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 31. Mai 20:26 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 31. Mai 20:27 wlp3s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0/net/wlp3s0

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

petersen,

What does 

```
ifconfig -a
```

show.

The -a means all interfaces, even if they are not up.

----------

## petersen

```

pete boot # ifconfig -a

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 28  bytes 1760 (1.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 28  bytes 1760 (1.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.23  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fe80::c646:19ff:fe48:e380  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether c4:46:19:48:e3:80  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 189538  bytes 235428545 (224.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 9  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 125885  bytes 18054118 (17.2 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## charles17

 *petersen wrote:*   

> http://pastebin.com/7xAU6Y5e

 

So tg3 is built as a module? Then please 

```
dmesg | grep 02:00.0
```

Have you tried with tg3 built-in?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

petersen,

Is tg3 in the output of lsmod?

If not, 

```
modprobe tg3
```

What do you have in 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 now?

Is tg3 loaded?

Any errors at the end of dmesg?

----------

## petersen

tg3 is loaded and there are no errors in dmesg. 

Still no Ethernet.

----------

## charles17

 *petersen wrote:*   

> tg3 is loaded and there are no errors in dmesg. 
> 
> Still no Ethernet.

 So what about showing us your "dmesg | grep 02:00.0" again?

----------

## ct85711

doing a quick search on, can up with this wiki from arch, that you may want to try

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php?title=Network_configuration&redirect=no#Broadcom_BCM57780

The main part, which may help is this:

 *Quote:*   

> This Broadcom chipset sometimes does not behave well unless you specify the order of the modules to be loaded. The modules are broadcom and tg3, the former needing to be loaded first.
> 
> These steps should help if your computer has this chipset:
> 
>     Find your NIC in lspci output:
> ...

 

----------

## petersen

Thank you. Now it's working, but how to change the load order permanently? The method from arch wiki doesn't work. Thank you guys for your support!

----------

## khayyam

 *petersen wrote:*   

> Now it's working, but how to change the load order permanently?

 

petersen ... it should suffice to do the following:

```
modules_4="${modules_4} broadcom tg3"
```

If that doesn't work you should be able to use 'install' (see: "man modprobe.d"), eg (untested):

```
install tg3 /sbin/modprobe broadcom ; /sbin/modprobe -i tg3
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## petersen

That's the problem why it's not working at startup, only manually after login:

```
12.767490] tg3 0000:02:00.0: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting
```

----------

